# Concept Cards: Plot Hooks



## Kingreaper (May 18, 2014)

Concept Cards - RPG Plots, Characters and Locations


Concept Cards are seven connected decks of playing cards, each of which is designed to help you run the best game you can. They comes in three main varieties: Characters, Locations and now Plot Hooks. The easiest way to explain them is to show you.


This is a card from the Plot Deck:





Click to view the secret


And here's one from the Location Deck:





And again, click for the secret.


If those cards inspire some game ideas from you then imagine how useful it could be having 56 concepts only a shuffle away!


And if 56 concepts per deck isn't enough for you, the cards are modular meaning that you can easily combine the 5 aspects from 5 different locations, characters or plots and thereby generate millions of never-seen-before concepts of your own.


With the cards having values for each of the four suits there are many unique games to play with them, one of which is detailed in every deck.


And with 7 linked decks you may want to consolidate your cards into one of Dog Might's special Concept Cards Deck Boxes:





So if you find that you're always in need of quick inspiration, new games, geeky playing cards or if you're just in the mood to read through 392 different fantasy concepts, check it out.


----------

